# Now I'm Craving...(the craving continuation thread)



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 15, 2007)

Recently, I can't let a day pass without having a slice of Black Forest Cake.I'm not one for chocolate most of the time.

Its weird how you become addicted to certain foods for awhile (my unrepentant need for Orange Slice candies all thru college)

Anyone else have seasonal foods that they must have?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 16, 2007)

McDonald Shamrock shakes in March and A&W rootbeer floats.


----------



## MLadyJ (May 16, 2007)

Maybe not seasonal but right now I am having a "thing" for take and bake ciabatta bread from the New French Bakery..I just can't seem to get enough...hot buttered or dunked in soup..I even made a rare roast beef sandwich with cream cheese and thin sliced red onion..mmmm:wubu: 

But I know what you mean ...I'll get a hold of something and for a while it's all I want..

Also I have this "thing" for Bucca di Beppo pizza. I just love the stuff..thank gawd it reheats well (the nearest restaurant is 50 miles for home..LOL).


----------



## JaxBiBBW (May 16, 2007)

Just last night I was saying.."oooohh...I'm really craving pancakes or a belgian waffle...."


----------



## Michelle (May 18, 2007)

I'm craving some of Kimberleigh's chocolate pudding cheesecake. :-/


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2007)

I'm thinking this should be merged with the other "craving" thread....what do you guys think?

Or is it good to have a new one that isn't miles long?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm thinking this should be merged with the other "craving" thread....what do you guys think?
> 
> Or is it good to have a new one that isn't miles long?



I think you could close the other and just adjust the title of this a little so it's all encompassing again. But yes, I agree that having two of them that are so similar will be confusing.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I think you could close the other and just adjust the title of this a little so it's all encompassing again. But yes, I agree that having two of them that are so similar will be confusing.



Oksie Doksie!

Ms. J, I hope you don't mind the title change!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 19, 2007)

Not at all my dear SVS.....


I'm still stuck on a cycle of those brownies...I am now on two squares a day..

yikes!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2007)

Kerr's Ketchup Potato Chips


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 19, 2007)

I'm craving Paw Paw. Is he considered a food? :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I'm craving Paw Paw. Is he considered a food? :smitten:



Well, yes. Paw-Paw:

View attachment pawpaw.jpg​


BTW, I am craving Fish.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2007)

Keep in mind, I'm VERY sweet... 4 out of 5 dentists recommend the sugarless version of me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

Fish said:


> Keep in mind, I'm VERY sweet... 4 out of 5 dentists recommend the sugarless version of me.



I'll take my chances.

Are you stalking me tonite?


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'll take my chances.
> 
> Are you stalking me tonite?



Tonight? Oh, this is my standard operating procedure now.


----------



## wistful (May 20, 2007)

Right now I'm craving a bacon+Egg bagel with cream cheese.A bacon +egg bagel is just an egg bagel with pieces of bacon baked in.It's so yummy though.An ex introduced me to them years ago and I've loved them since.The sad part is that Brooklyn is the only place that I've ever found them so the chances of me having one any time soon are rather small.My delicious memories will have to sustain me for now.


----------



## Isa (May 20, 2007)

I am craving peanut M&M's and salted peanuts mixed together. That sweet and salty mix is heaven. It's not often that I eat this because once started it is very difficult for me to stop until every last one is gone.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 21, 2007)

I WANT CAKE!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to Dees thread. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 22, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I WANT CAKE!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to Dees thread. :eat2:



Me too, Sandie! Deed's thread is making me want to just dig my fork into a beautiful, fluffy slice of cake with tons of icing! I may have to give in to this craving tomorrow. However, unlike Deirdra, I'll be using Funfetti! Much less beautiful but still tasty :eat2:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 22, 2007)

I'm getting one of those aforementioned brownies again...hope they mix well with beer...


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 23, 2007)

I want pizza!!! From New Jersey!!! The land of the best pizza, IMHO!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2007)

French Bread Pizza with pepperoni and ham, and lotsa mozzerella.


----------



## Brandi (May 23, 2007)

For some odd reason I'm craving black bean, pepper, beef over rice noodles


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2007)

A Wendy's Big Bacon Classic with Chili dumped over it. With a Frosty chaser.


----------



## Koldun (May 23, 2007)

What am I craving? You mean food or our fellow posters?


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 24, 2007)

I am totally craving more of the yummy Korean food that I had for dinner!!! The meal started out with banchan (I think that's what they're called anyway) which are little appetizer dishes. The kimchi was especially delicious!!!

For my dinner I had dolsot bibim bap, except with tofu instead of beef. For those not familiar with Korean food, it was a hot stone bowl filled with rice, veggies, tofu, an egg, and great hot sauce paste. You mix it all up, the egg gets cooked, and the rice on the bottom gets a nice crispy crust by the time you're finishing up!!


----------



## MissToodles (May 24, 2007)

Korean styled fried chicken. I always get these fried chicken cravings when I have pms. Reading about the way Koreans do it makes me want to try it, but too busy and too tired to go out of my way today.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/07/d...267e357f603cce&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 5, 2007)

Pasta Roni, alfredo flavor. Haven't had it since I was a teen, but I LOVE it.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

Totally craving crab cheese rangoon. Fried cheese and crab goodness. Totally bad for me. Will to resist....fading.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Tamales... oh.. where's a tamale vendor when you need him/her??


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Tamales... oh.. where's a tamale vendor when you need him/her??



Ryan works with a lady whose cousin makes tamales on the side for spare cash, and OMG they're unbelievable and available pretty much whenever we want 'em.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ryan works with a lady whose cousin makes tamales on the side for spare cash, and OMG they're unbelievable and available pretty much whenever we want 'em.



That's cool! Usually, I can find a fresh batch under the heat lamp at a local carniceria, but I have to get there in the early evening or they're gone!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

Sweet Jeebuz, I love tamales.....soooo good. Can't put'em down.



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ryan works with a lady whose cousin makes tamales on the side for spare cash, and OMG they're unbelievable and available pretty much whenever we want 'em.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 5, 2007)

Crab rangoon is pretty bitchin', too.

I'd rather have the steamed dumplings though. Delicious.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

Mom's cheese grits.....nobody makes 'em like Mom.....


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 6, 2007)

Oooohh now I'm craving some steamed veggie dumplings. Doughy, hot, delicious. With some dipping sauce that has a little spice, and some green onions floating in it. I could eat 400000000000000!!!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 6, 2007)

I am such a mood for sushi dang it.
SUSHI I SAY.....ME WANTS SOME.


----------



## wistful (Jun 8, 2007)

I am totally craving frozen Custard.No,Soft Serve vanilla will not suffice as a substitute.This is a craving I've had since last spring/summer and I still haven't managed to get any.I'm not even sure where to find frozen custard in the area or if there is any around here to be had but I'm determined to get my chubby little hands on some.


----------



## wistful (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok I had to bump this thread up because I'm having a major pancake craving.While I have the ingredients needed in the house to make a stack I still haven't moved from my chair.This is because:1. I'm feeling incredibly lazy & 2.It's 1.30 A.M. and I know come morning I might very well regret it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 16, 2007)

Oooh. Now I want waffles. (same ingredients as pancakes... but I have to beat those egg whites)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2007)

Orange chicken and steamed rice.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2007)

This is very weird but until I have my gall bladder out I am on a low/no fat diet. I cannot stop eating oyster crackers. I am complete addicted.:eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 18, 2007)

Fluffy Jasmine rice topped with homemade refried beans with cheddar cheese and lots of garlic.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 22, 2007)

Mom's tuna noodle casserole. Haven't had it in years, but OMG, it's soooo good:

1 can white tuna packed in water

1 pack cooked egg noodles

1 can cream of mushroom soup

half a cup of water

and half a bag of potato chips

Mix everything but the chips together and put in a baking pan. Top with crushed chips and cover tightly with foil. Bake at 375 for 45 minutes. 

It seriously used to be one of my favorite dishes as a kid. Haven't had it in 15 years.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2007)

Bacon, scrambled eggs, and hashbrowns


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm craving something hungarian....


----------



## Tooz (Jun 23, 2007)

Funnel cakes. *dies*


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2007)

Pad Almond with chicken and steamed rice. YUMMMMY!:eat2:


----------



## wistful (Jun 24, 2007)

I just read that Ben & jerrys now has a lemon meringue flavor ice cream out.I believe it's limited edition and only available in their scoop shops.MUST TRY!!


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 26, 2007)

I am craving more of the cake I mentioned in the confessions thread...oh dear...not a crumb left in the house..:blink:


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 27, 2007)

chocolate pudding and a giant glass of unsweetned iced tea with lemon wedge.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2007)

Sausage McGriddles. It's been a two years. OMG though, so tasty.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2007)

I am craving ANYTHING THAT IS NOT FAT FREE OR DRY AND WHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2007)

A Wendy's Frosty Float


----------



## wistful (Jun 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> A Wendy's Frosty Float




**blinks** A wendy's Frosty Float?? They don't have that in my neck of the woods!! What is it exactly? or is it something you make yourself?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2007)

wistful said:


> **blinks** A wendy's Frosty Float?? They don't have that in my neck of the woods!! What is it exactly? or is it something you make yourself?



Are you sure? Its exactly as it sounds.. A soda, typicallly root beer, tho I tend to get Coke, with their vanilla frosty on top!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

thai red chicken curry over steamed rice :bow:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 3, 2007)

Crave satiated!!!

Everything bagel, toasted, cream cheese, tomato and jalapeno slices.


----------



## Esme (Jul 10, 2007)

Warm,chewy oatmeal raisin cookies and a big glass of icy-cold milk.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm craving Pop Tarts now, thanks to Carrie.


----------



## Esme (Jul 10, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm craving Pop Tarts now, thanks to Carrie.



Heh. My cookie craving is Lovelyone's fault. She posted the recipe and I've been craving them ever since!:doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah... Chocolate Chocolate Chip PopTart...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 11, 2007)

Esme said:


> Heh. My cookie craving is Lovelyone's fault. She posted the recipe and I've been craving them ever since!:doh:



Yep, see how easy it is? Earlier this week it was Taco del Mar. Yeesh. I'm so suggestible, food-wise.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 11, 2007)

I am sooo craving sushi...but am fixing that a bit later today. Have a lunch date and we are hitting the international buffet that has a sushi bar area in it.
Stacey


----------



## Neen (Jul 11, 2007)

Some rich, dark chocolate ice cream (godiva) with toasted coconut on top..


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 17, 2007)

A warm, freshy baked cookie, topped with Haagen Das.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2007)

I confess that I've never seen the first and original Stargate movie.

And now that I have.. I'm really craving a king size 5th Avenue bar.
(if you remember the scene, Daniel Jackson uses a 5th Avenue bar as a peace offering.  ) 

View attachment 5th.jpg


----------



## Kareda (Jul 18, 2007)

I desperately want to some PB fudge, but with my teeth killing me (I know I have a cavity and I loathe dentists) I refrain *sniff sniff*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2007)

(just an aside.. but a new dentist fad here is headphones and flat panel TVs on the ceiling.. as well as valium or "don't care" drugs.. and my dentist just started "sleep" dentist.. ery.  )

( I watched their Seinfeld DVD and caught episodes I'd never seen before.. )


----------



## Kareda (Jul 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> (just an aside.. but a new dentist fad here is headphones and flat panel TVs on the ceiling.. as well as valium or "don't care" drugs.. and my dentist just started "sleep" dentist.. ery.  )
> 
> ( I watched their Seinfeld DVD and caught episodes I'd never seen before.. )



I Know, I really do need to make that appt.... *sigh* Setting a reminder for tomorrow....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2007)

I totally understand your angst. I have total dentist angst.. that's why I have six crowns where teeth used to be. :doh:


----------



## Kareda (Jul 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I totally understand your angst. I have total dentist angst.. that's why I have six crowns where teeth used to be. :doh:



I think that is my real fear- You do not even want to know when the last time I visited a dentist was.  

Still haven't made the appt either, lol


----------



## Brandi (Jul 20, 2007)

So last while enjoying my awesome dinner...they ordered from a new place. The one girl ordered something called "Mootine" what it is....a layer of mashed potatoes, then meatballs, then gravy, then cheese. She said it was awesome...so what do I wake up wanting...a mootine lol grrr


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 20, 2007)

Grilled cheese sandwiches!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2007)

Shiner Bock Beer. Lots of it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2007)

I cant get the thought of having indian for lunch out of my head. I think it's cuz i've had a rough week, hubby gets off of work in 1/2 hour and there's a reasonably priced lunch buffet that starts at 11am.. will i go? probably...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 20, 2007)

A tortilla with queso fresco, avocado, and Rotel tomato and peppers.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

Booze.

And Mexican food.


----------



## SunKissedLynny (Aug 9, 2007)

I've been craving these chocolate cakes with whipped cream inside. They arent cupcakes though: they are cylinder-shaped. Ho-Ho's? I know they arent ding dongs, but those sound good too.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 9, 2007)

I've been craving my homemade strawberry sundae with whipped cream but I have to get my sugar normal first .....*cries*


----------



## Suave 42 (Aug 9, 2007)

cappuccino chip ice cream on a waffle cone - heaven's to betsy!:eat2:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay, don't laugh....I went to Dunkin Donuts this morning, begging the girl at the counter for their Maple Cheddar breakfast, which is discontinued, at least for the time being.

The sausage egg & cheese on a bagel was not a good substitute.

I'm starting a petition to bring the maple cheddar back.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 11, 2007)

I want wedding food.
Little tiny meatballs, fruit on toothpicks and fancy cheese on wheat thins.....

Big giant bowls of punch...and those sparkling fountains full of fizzy water...mmmm


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm craving something fruity and sweet like Dots or Gummies or Jelly Beans or Swedish Fish.

I had to settle for fresh strawberries. Followed by freeze dried strawberries. 

Yeah, I know it sounds good but it didn't hit the spot. *pout*


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Starburst?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Starburst?



I'd take it. You gots?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 13, 2007)

It would seem in this house, I have a constant ready supply of starburst, M&Ms, Gummis, and Hershey's Kisses. I think I (or Mrs. Fuzzy) has an addiction.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Swedish Fish.



god that sounds great right now......all gooey and sweet....:wubu: 

or maybe some cinna Bears!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2007)

Mmmmmm..cinnamon bears...I like to drink water as I eat them..really makes my tongue burn... ..maybe I DO have a fetish!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Mmmmmm..cinnamon bears...I like to drink water as I eat them..really makes my tongue burn... ..maybe I DO have a fetish!



LOL yeah maybe you do.

I perfer drinking Dr.Pepper with them..the flavors are amazing together!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 13, 2007)

A big slice of that checkerboard cake that SVS posted in another thread.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 13, 2007)

A 1 lb Hickory Cheddar Burger at Fuddruckers.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 13, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> A 1 lb Hickory Cheddar Burger at Fuddruckers.



um...

oooof.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 19, 2007)

Thai mango salad. Tried this for the first time on a date last night, OMG was sooooo good. I was really impressed on how well mangos and peanuts go together...lol I may even try mango and peanut butter sandwiches lmao!


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> It would seem in this house, I have a constant ready supply of starburst, M&Ms, Gummis, and Hershey's Kisses. I think I (or Mrs. Fuzzy) has an addiction.



Yum, I love toxic waste candy, and I would choose those sort of goodies before cake, cookies or anything else...(except maybe icecream<--which I am craving right now!)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 19, 2007)

I am cursing AnnMarie for this...

I am craving anything on the menu from The Capital Grille. (that's the dinner menu)

But here's my fantasy (since I am having trouble narrowing down what I want):

Go with 4 people and all share the following:

Appetizer 
Lobster and Crab Cake

Entrees 
A 5 lb Lobster
Dry Aged Steak Au Poivre with a Courvoisier Cream sauce
Double Cut Lamb Chops

Sides 
Creamed Spinach
Asparagus with Hollandaise
Potatoes Au Gratin

(Yeah ok, I like rich things!)

I don't think I'd have room for dessert.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm craving Lemon Meringue pie.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2007)

:eat1: I am craving Haagen Daas' rum raisin ice cream.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 22, 2007)

I want pizza.

Not the crap you get from Pizza Hut or Little Caesar's but the honest to goodness, cheesy, thin crust tons of sausage and onions and homemade sauce pizza.

I think I know what I'm making for dinner. *nods*


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 22, 2007)

potato/pepper/onion hero.


----------



## JeanC (Aug 22, 2007)

Pizza, Papa Murphy's or Pizza Perfection it doesn't matter. If I don't get pizza soon I am going to go completely nuts (as opposed to simply nuts at the moment  ).

I just may have to make it myself since the budget won't cover take out this week, I think I have enough stuff to put together a simple cheese pizza, I just wish I still had pizza dough in the deep freeze so I could have a head start on it.


----------



## jamie (Aug 22, 2007)

A snickers bar... for a couple of days...I wish they would make a sugar-free one.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 22, 2007)

This is the crack cocaine equivalent of junk food:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 22, 2007)

oh yeah....oh yeah, tracijo...that's it...mmmmmmm...red x in a box......


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 22, 2007)

jamie said:


> A snickers bar... for a couple of days...I wish they would make a sugar-free one.



Maybe you can concoct something using the sugar free versions of the components?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 22, 2007)

mossystate said:


> oh yeah....oh yeah, tracijo...that's it...mmmmmmm...red x in a box......



I don't know about you...but I need more. 








I'm hooked already!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 22, 2007)

A steak and loaded baked potato.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't know about you...but I need more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SVS, when I have the money to spend, I've been known to eat 2 boxes a day. 

At this rate, sometime soon I'll likely begin selling my aging, sagging body to support my crack(er) habit. And when that doesn't work, I'll take out a second mortgage  

Seriously, I looooooooooooooooooooooove those crunchy, cheesy little squares of bliss. When I was living in Malaysia, I had my husband send them to me. And when my family asked what I wanted for Christmas, my only response was Archer Farms Asiago Cheese Crackers. I got a gigantic plastic bag filled with .... crack(er) crumbs. Dignity/schmignity. I licked them out of the bag.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 22, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> ...my only response was Archer Farms Asiago Cheese Crackers. I got a gigantic plastic bag filled with .... crack(er) crumbs. Dignity/schmignity. I licked them out of the bag.



Ahhhh! Mystery solved!!! I only saw the red x as well.  Now those crackers sound DELISH. And what do you mean, junk food??


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, crap. I didn't realize that you guys couldn't see the picture. Idiot me, I thought Mossy was talking about some kind of recreational drug I hadn't heard of (red x). :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 22, 2007)

Lol.......


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 24, 2007)

summer: shish kabob or anything Churrasco-style or grilled et al (wahoo! outdoorsy!), chili & cornbread, ribs & bbq (ooh, almost typed "bbw" lol OK, maybe I will leave it next time :eat2: ), pudding pops, peach pie, panini sandwiches with ciabatta bread, bing cherries, mango  , Maine blueberries... and messy or fruit saladishy stuff like pomegranates, star fruit, and the asian pears I'm hooked on

autumn: candy apples, screaming apples, applesauce, apple kretsky, apple cobbler, and so on and so forth... it's New England, afterall  hmm.. cotton candy and homemade popcorn balls, too!  how could I almost forget those Superbowl party things that leave my whole kitchen sticky? 

spring: baked beans, brown bread in those cans with or without raisins, frou frou pinwheel sandwiches that take forever to make and two seconds to eat, fruit & creme or yogurt crepes, shepherd's pie, malted milk balls, & stale Peeps

winter: homemade soups, going out to hot pot places, chowders, platanos, baked alaska, Trappist Monk preserves from Spencer on spelt bread or apple butter on english muffins, beef fondue, creme brulee, and pretty much anything else custardy, gooey, and warm... like rice pudding


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 24, 2007)

Lilly will back me up 100% on this... 

Autumn, part deux: APPLE CIDER DOUGHNUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 30, 2007)

I've wanted Bailey's Irish Creme Brownie Ice Cream ever since the ice cream shop here stopped selling it.

It was the best ice cream on Earth, and they only had it for a week! It's just cruel to do that to people.


----------



## Esme (Sep 2, 2007)

I really want some cream soda right now... really, reallllly, reeeallllllyyy badly!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2007)

I fancy a curry... :bow:


----------



## Brandi (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love a sausage right now - smirk- The kind with cheese that the squirt burns your mouth. OMG I'm leaving this thread now, because my craving is just wrong! lmao!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh My. Now I'm craving some grilled hot links...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 9, 2007)

Chinese dumplings and crab Rangoons.

I've totally found some really great recipes and I'm anxious to try these when I get paid. The best thing about it is..if they are awesome like I imagine..they'll freeze and I can have them anytime..


WOO HOOOOOO


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 9, 2007)

Chocolate cake...................REALLY GOOD Chocolate Cake!!!!!!!!!!
:eat2: Kara


----------



## jamie (Oct 14, 2007)

sigh...this:



ScreamingChicken said:


> Supersonic jalapeno cheeseburger, tater tots, and Route 44 cherry limeade.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2007)

Fries, with chili on top and cheese.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 22, 2007)

Smoked cheese and fat salty pistachio nuts (though I'm told that pistachios are technically fruit).


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm craving pumpkin pie. 

In massive doses. LOL *yay thanksgiving in just over a month yayayayay*


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm craving a big pizza... like deep dish... mmmmmmm....


----------



## Tracy (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm craving lettuce wraps and chicken with almond and cashew nuts from PF Changs and something from Cinnabon :eat2::eat1::wubu: Oh my anything from Cinnabon would be fabulous right now.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 23, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, yes. Paw-Paw:
> 
> View attachment 20129​
> 
> ...



Surely not. That's a papaya, not a paw-paw. A paw-paw is the same as a prickly pear. Didn't anyone see Jungle Book?

Since I gave up smoking a month ago all I crave is chocolate. Lindt make this chocolate called Swiss Classic filled with a buttery, creamy filling and it is to die for. I never saw the stuff in the lindt part of the chocolate section in US stores though so I'm sorry that most of you can't try it because, if you have a sweet tooth like me, you'll never want any other type of chocolate again. It is superlative.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Well for several months (the last month of my pregnancy & few months after I gave birth) I was craving homeade Lipton Onion Dip.......I couldn't get enough of the stuff! It was like crack to me and I was going through a tub every few days although I know I'm over that craving as I've had this last tub in the fridge for a month. I've been on the giant hershey bar kick for a few months now - the Symphony milk chocolate one - I must go through phases cuz I remember when I was buying the white chocolate hershey Hugs for a couple months then I moved on to PB M&M's.......so apparently I just move in cycles and its usually only the sweet stuff I crave constantly.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> I'm craving pumpkin pie.
> 
> In massive doses. LOL *yay thanksgiving in just over a month yayayayay*



Yes! It's getting around that time of year. On both Thanksgiving and Christmas we have pumpkin pie, so that's a double yay. Not to mention the whole feast dealy.

Also, I have big baked potatoe craving right now. Maybe with chilli and cheese. >_>


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm craving a pot roast with carrots and onions and dark brown gravy to pour on my garlic mashed potatoes.

Plus an A & W root beer.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

O man right now i am cravin ben & jerrys chunky monkey!!!!!!!!! ....

Hm maybe if it wasnt so cold out i would go get it but no!..


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

I also am cravin, pizza hut cheesey bread YUM YUM!!!!!!!!


YUM YUM!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

He he he hehehe


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

I also am cravin, pizza hut cheesey bread YUM YUM!!!!!!!!


YUM YUM![


----------



## I Like Tang (Nov 15, 2007)

oh sweetheart, your cute...you get chunky monkey tommorrow! unless you want vermonty python?:eat1:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

I Like Tang said:


> oh sweetheart, your cute...you get chunky monkey tommorrow! unless you want vermonty python?:eat1:



I love u <3333333333


----------



## k1009 (Nov 16, 2007)

Slow cooked pork belly, with a kecap manis reduction. Won't get it as I'm having Italian tonight.

Poo to the pork but yay for the enormous gelato bar they've got going.


----------



## Friday (Nov 16, 2007)

Corned beef hash, fried crispy with two eggs over easy, butter fried hash browns and a toasted, buttery, English muffin. And a large, freshly squeezed OJ which I never get because of the heartburn. Boo, hiss.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Slow cooked pork belly, with a kecap manis reduction. Won't get it as I'm having Italian tonight.
> 
> Poo to the pork but yay for the enormous gelato bar they've got going.



mmmm sounds so good ....


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Friday said:


> Corned beef hash, fried crispy with two eggs over easy, butter fried hash browns and a toasted, buttery, English muffin. And a large, freshly squeezed OJ which I never get because of the heartburn. Boo, hiss.



Boo for heartburn...  i love hashbrowns <3333333333333


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 16, 2007)

Awww, aren't you a cheery one! :happy:

Right now I have a gigantic craving for pumpkin pie! It's that time of year!

Also, I have a bit of a fast food craving today! I think I'll head on over to like Wendy's or Arbies for lunch, don't know what I want yet, I'm just really craving some fast food today. For once, anyway, usually I'm not stellar on fast food.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Awww, aren't you a cheery one! :happy:
> 
> Right now I have a gigantic craving for pumpkin pie! It's that time of year!
> 
> Also, I have a bit of a fast food craving today! I think I'll head on over to like Wendy's or Arbies for lunch, don't know what I want yet, I'm just really craving some fast food today. For once, anyway, usually I'm not stellar on fast food.



ha ha im very hyper  i love being happy.. but o my ya im having tacobell  and yes pumpkin pie does sure sound yummy in the tummy


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 16, 2007)

My stomach is gurgling and churning since i haven't eaten yet and am totally craving a bowl of ooey gooey mac n cheese


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2007)

A big bowl of pasta and a hunk of warm, crusty garlic bread.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> My stomach is gurgling and churning since i haven't eaten yet and am totally craving a bowl of ooey gooey mac n cheese


 
O man i could go for some mac and cheese YUMMMM <333


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> A big bowl of pasta and a hunk of warm, crusty garlic bread.



that does sound amazingly good


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2007)

er... I believe there already is a food craving thread...


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> er... I believe there already is a food craving thread...



o well i thought there should be more than one


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2007)

rum and raisin ice cream!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm craving one craving thread. 

(threads merged.)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm craving one craving thread.




LOL thankyou me too!


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

Something savoury. I don't know what though which is really annoying me. I've looked in my fridge a few dozen times tonight and gone through the cupboards. What is it that I want?

I won't be able to sleep until I get this mysterious savoury foodstuff.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 17, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Recently, I can't let a day pass without having a slice of Black Forest Cake.I'm not one for chocolate most of the time.
> 
> Its weird how you become addicted to certain foods for awhile (my unrepentant need for Orange Slice candies all thru college)
> 
> Anyone else have seasonal foods that they must have?


Black Forest Cake is just incredible to me. I get mine at Sams Club and its like huge.....4 layers omg it's so big for only $14.00 and it's the best...not too sweet just right. When it comes to cakes I don't like them too rich..........some places I can't eat their cakes because it's just too rich but I can eat that whole cake from Sams Club mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want one now ..................now you have me craving it lol


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 17, 2007)

Back on a big fast food craving again today!

I really want something like a cheeseburger or two, loads of fries, something with chicken like a sandwich or nuggets, and a milkshake!
I'm getting all hyper just thinking thinking of it! :eat2:
Definitely heading up to a fast food place for lunch.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 17, 2007)

fast food 4 me to today....i need som mcdonalds breakfast meats


----------



## Tobey (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going broke buying halva or havala (same, no matter the spelling). It's a Greek/Turkish dessert made from seseame seed paste and honey. I seriously cannot stop eating it.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Tobey said:


> I'm going broke buying halva or havala (same, no matter the spelling). It's a Greek/Turkish dessert made from seseame seed paste and honey. I seriously cannot stop eating it.



It's Middle Eastern and it's awful! Don't you find the texture really weird? No accounting for taste, as they say... Enjoy the Halva!


----------



## Tobey (Nov 17, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> It's Middle Eastern and it's awful! Don't you find the texture really weird? No accounting for taste, as they say... Enjoy the Halva!



I think it may be an aquired taste. I can't seem to find anyone else that likes the stuff.

It's funny that you mention the texture, I think that's my favortie part. It's flaky and chewy and melty all at the same time. Oh god. I need some more now.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

Halva! I found some here that had sunflower seeds and dried apricot in it. Very nice indeed.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5235881

want. waaaaaaaaaant. want one of everything.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 20, 2007)

Right now I really really want a Three Musketeers bar. I often get really random food cravings like that, I haven't had one in like two years and bam! I want one really bad. I'm weird like that.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5235881
> 
> want. waaaaaaaaaant. want one of everything.



wow cool. Very fun gift ideas! (but I should sample them first, of course)


----------



## Friday (Nov 21, 2007)

Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy...lots of gravy!

Soon my precious.....................


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 21, 2007)

Friday said:


> Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy...lots of gravy!
> 
> Soon my precious.....................



OH man me too, tomorrow is TDAY.. start the count down~


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 21, 2007)

Bugles. 

Jamie's fault.


----------



## BigRed (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been wanting chocolate chip cookies alot.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm craving some serious authentic mexican food! I was raised on it and I miss it. Old El Paso can kiss my ass. (Thats all they have here) Also I want some GOOD sushi. They have one place here and its WAY to expensive for what you get. Also on the sushi note, I am craving sushi pizza!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I'm craving some serious authentic mexican food! I was raised on it and I miss it. Old El Paso can kiss my ass. (Thats all they have here) Also I want some GOOD sushi. They have one place here and its WAY to expensive for what you get. Also on the sushi note, I am craving sushi pizza!



Sushi sounds good to me right about now too. I really love that stuff.
Never had sushi pizza though, that sounds crazy delicious.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Sushi sounds good to me right about now too. I really love that stuff.
> Never had sushi pizza though, that sounds crazy delicious.



Oh it is. If you are ever near a Mio sushi.... try it.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 27, 2007)

Sasha if you ever come to Las Vegas there's a nice Sushi place called Makino's its all you can eat Sushi Buffet for like $14.95 for lunch. Really good selection and its not in one of those loud noisy hotels. 

Today's craving is...........................................
Carnation Hot Chocolate with milk and those little bitty marshmellows on the top.


----------



## Windigo (Nov 27, 2007)

Home made cajun potatoe wedges with sour cream dip :wubu: I'm really going to make those somewhere this week!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 2, 2007)

Mango chicken, basmati rice and coconut naan. I LOVE Indian food on cold days! Problem is it never happens,because the restaurant is kinda far from my house and I never want to go out on cold days. :doh:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 2, 2007)

I have the biggest craving in the world for a good smoothie right now.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2007)

Chinese food. I want Chinese food so much right now.


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm craving a big slice of yellow cake and chocolate frosting - sounds so good right now - mm mm mmmmm


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (Dec 3, 2007)

I want some of the cookies that come in a tin yummmmm


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm craving a Chicago deep-dish pizza... and some french fries...


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been pretty much living off cookies for 4 days so right now I'm craving VEGETABLES! I want a huge, fresh, crisp, crunchy salad SOOOOO badly!


----------



## jamie (Aug 19, 2008)

Tres leches cake....warm. Heavy on the leches, especially the sweetened condensed milk. Like really really really craving.

There is a sugar free version of this....right?

Second place - warm rice pudding with pineapple and no cinnamon on top.


eta: sorry to pull up an oldie but goodie thread...I had to get it out of my system.


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

jamie said:


> Tres leches cake....warm. Heavy on the leches, especially the sweetened condensed milk. Like really really really craving.
> 
> There is a sugar free version of this....right?
> 
> ...



Mmm, rice pudding sounds amazing, I don't like cinnamon on it either. Rice pudding made me think of a New Mexican custard called Natillas, it's so yummy and fluffy, minus the cinnamon, of course! Ohhh, I want some now!


----------



## BeerMe (Aug 20, 2008)

Mac & Cheese. Not the Kraft kinds but the shit that's made from scratch.

I always get hungry for stuff I don't have late at night. :doh:


----------



## Suze (Aug 21, 2008)

i am just craving (good) food in general. my fridge/freezer is pretty empty atm.


----------



## mybluice (Aug 22, 2008)

Everything I saw in the bakery tonight......cheesecake, italian creme cake, red velvet cake, eclairs, blueberry pie, black cherry pie, scones, peach cobbler, blackberry cobbler, lemon tarts.....there were so many I couldn't make a decision....so I left :doh:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 24, 2008)

A cherry coke, but a real one at a soda fountain with cherry syrup added. Not the canned crap.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

Chips and salsa or nachos :eat2:


----------



## James (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm craving some of these... and its less than a month till i get to have them again (one of the many great things I'm looking forward to about returning to the US)


----------



## jamie (Aug 24, 2008)

banana bread and cream cheese.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 25, 2008)

jamie said:


> banana bread and cream cheese.



OH, I am going to crave that now. Two of my favorite things. I think I might have to bake tomorrow. The problem is, the banana bread is actually better the day after it is baked, and I usually don't have that much willpower.


----------



## jamie (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't have the willpower either Bunny - so I buy it at the fresh market..

Now I am craving SVS's SunnyDoodles. Never seen them, but I am sure I would love them.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 30, 2008)

I am craving these shortbread owl cookies

and i want to make some.. they are SO CUTE!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, i'm necro-posting this thread. But I really thought there wasn't a craving thread until I did a search and voila!

I think it's a good idea so i'm reviving it!


I go through craving phases. Right now all I crave for dinner is breakfast. Mostly toast and eggs with cheese. :eat2:

You?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2011)

Breakfast foods for dinner (to me) is like homemade waffles with maple syrup, fried eggs, bacon and/or link sausage, and grits.

However, I'm craving those smallish waffle like caramel-filled discs that you put over a hot cup of tea/cocoa that I can never remember the name. Funny, its also the one thing I'd import.


----------



## Deven (Dec 31, 2011)

Pork, sauerkraut, and mashed potatoes (24 hours to go...)


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 31, 2011)

I love breakfast at dinner in the wintertime. It's comfort food, and I totally crave comfort food when it's cold and dark out. 

If I make it myself, I usually have yellow grits (cooked slow and creamed up with half & half and butter) and a fried or poached egg. If I have breakfast out at night, I go for pancakes.


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Breakfast foods for dinner (to me) is like homemade waffles with maple syrup, fried eggs, bacon and/or link sausage, and grits.
> 
> However, I'm craving those smallish waffle like caramel-filled discs that you put over a hot cup of tea/cocoa that I can never remember the name. Funny, its also the one thing I'd import.



IIRC, they are called stroopwafels. You can order them through Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ery&field-keywords=stroopwafel&sprefix=stroop


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm craving..anything! But especially macaroni cheese or chinese. But I'm at home with my parents, so neither of these is going to happen. Sad times!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 2, 2012)

something.. eggy.. cheesy.. wrapped in a warm tortilla


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 4, 2012)

shinyapple said:


> IIRC, they are called stroopwafels. You can order them through Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ery&field-keywords=stroopwafel&sprefix=stroop



Stoopwafels! SamanthaNY also sent me a message for this.  Ah.. where would I be without Amazon.


----------



## riplee (Jan 13, 2012)

An Arby's Jamocha shake!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 13, 2012)

Seafood...I'm craving like mad for seafood. I'll be having it for lunch tomorrow, just not sure from where or exactly what yet. 

Tracy


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jan 13, 2012)

Sushi.... it's been awhile.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 13, 2012)

IdahoCynth said:


> I am craving these shortbread owl cookies
> 
> and i want to make some.. they are SO CUTE!



These are insanely cute :eat2: I'm a big fan of owls and cookies.


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 14, 2012)

Now I am craving...

The Blood Of My Enemies!


Just kidding... sorry if that joke was already made, I am laze.

But in all seriousness I really want fried chicken and beer.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2012)

Really rare roast beef and Swiss cheese with extra extra mayo and black pepper on a GOOD long roll. 

*I'm really picky about bread. I'd rather not eat any if it's not fresh and 'good'.




AND SUSHI!!!!!!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 14, 2012)

Amatrix said:


> Now I am craving...
> 
> The Blood Of My Enemies!
> 
> ...



hmmmm enemy blood I need to try mixing that with Nutella.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2012)

Lamia said:


> hmmmm enemy blood I need to try mixing that with Nutella.


I have Nutella. Finding enemy blood should not be too difficult. I will eat it ritualistically from their skulls with a plastic spork.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 14, 2012)

Fat juicy kalamata olives (pit in) and silky baby bocconcini. Yum!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I have Nutella. Finding enemy blood should not be too difficult. I will eat it ritualistically from their skulls with a plastic spork.



You had me at spork.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 14, 2012)

Sporks make everything more festive....


----------



## Captain Save (Jan 15, 2012)

While I love hazelnuts and chocolate, I'm not sure I want my skull full of it; with that said, I hope I never cross anyone here who might be in possession of a spork.


My own craving right now is for glazed doughnuts, as many as my greedy belly will hold at any given time. I won't surrender tonight, but eventually my craving will come back to haunt me until I give in and just do it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> While I love hazelnuts and chocolate, I'm not sure I want my skull full of it; with that said, I hope I never cross anyone here who might be in possession of a spork.
> 
> 
> My own craving right now is for glazed doughnuts, as many as my greedy belly will hold at any given time. I won't surrender tonight, but eventually my craving will come back to haunt me until I give in and just do it.


OMG a jelly-filled glazed Krispy Kreme. Come to Mama.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2012)

At the hockey game while waiting in the buffalo wings line, I saw a vendor for Funnel Cake. :doh: And their line was twice as long as mine. I.. must.. have.. the funnel cake..


----------



## Captain Save (Jan 15, 2012)

I know I should never have started reading this thread; now I'm going to crave everything mentioned here, starting with doughnuts.

I'm blaming CP for this, just because I don't want to be a responsible adult this evening; I'll be responsible tomorr...no, not tomorrow either, when the doughnuts are fresh.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2012)

I was craving a peppermint mocha from Starbucks, so I went and got one.


It was soooo....delicious! :eat2: 

View attachment starbucks-peppermint-mocha-twist.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 15, 2012)

Craving Doughnut Plant coconut cream doughnuts. It's a square glazed doughnut (yes square), filled with a sweet coconut cream, covered with toasted coconut flakes.It's simply sinful.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> I know I should never have started reading this thread; now I'm going to crave everything mentioned here, starting with doughnuts.
> 
> I'm blaming CP for this, just because I don't want to be a responsible adult this evening; I'll be responsible tomorr...no, not tomorrow either, when the doughnuts are fresh.


I have to drive ten miles out of my way to get to Krispy Kreme but dammit, I'm doing it when I'm out tomorrow afternoon!!! AND YOU STARTED IT!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Craving Doughnut Plant coconut cream doughnuts. It's a square glazed doughnut (yes square), filled with a sweet coconut cream, covered with toasted coconut flakes.It's simply sinful.



That sounds ridiculous! I have a thing for coconut so that would satisfy me on a few levels.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I have to drive ten miles out of my way to get to Krispy Kreme but dammit, I'm doing it when I'm out tomorrow afternoon!!! AND YOU STARTED IT!



He's a donut-aholic. It's quite hilarious. Haha.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I have to drive ten miles out of my way to get to Krispy Kreme but dammit, I'm doing it when I'm out tomorrow afternoon!!! AND YOU STARTED IT!



It's not even funny CP. I'm seriously considering getting out of my warm toasty bed, getting dressed and taking a 40 minute subway ride to the nearest store on the incredibly small CHANCE that it might be any left.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's not even funny CP. I'm seriously considering getting out of my warm toasty bed, getting dressed and taking a 40 minute subway ride to the nearest store on the incredibly small CHANCE that it might be any left.


Can you send me a dozen of those coconut ones? LOL I'm with Surly on how they'd satisfy me on SO MANY (but not all) levels.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's not even funny CP. I'm seriously considering getting out of my warm toasty bed, getting dressed and taking a 40 minute subway ride to the nearest store on the incredibly small CHANCE that it might be any left.



I just went on their FB site and i'm crying on the inside. They look AMAZING.

Maybe one day they'll make their way to the West Coast and Canada. (yeah right!)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Can you send me a dozen of those coconut ones? LOL I'm with Surly on how they'd satisfy me on SO MANY (but not all) levels.




I KNOW, right?! I'm on a carb frenzy right now.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 15, 2012)

Arrgh! I should have never discovered this thread and saw the word doughnuts! 

* looks at the temperature and slithers back in bed*











TOMORROW THIS WILL BE MINE!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Arrgh! I should have never discovered this thread and saw the word doughnuts!
> 
> * looks at the temperature and slithers back in bed*
> 
> ...


I HATE you. 

No I don't. I love you.

BUT I HATE YOU RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Arrgh! I should have never discovered this thread and saw the word doughnuts!
> 
> * looks at the temperature and slithers back in bed*
> 
> ...



Holy crap. *whimper*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I HATE you.
> 
> No I don't. I love you.
> 
> BUT I HATE YOU RIGHT NOW!!!!





Surlysomething said:


> Holy crap. *whimper*



I'm sorry ladies. Really.

I'M BLAMING CAPTAIN SAVE!!! It was his post that caught my eye and started this vicious downward spiral!


----------



## Captain Save (Jan 15, 2012)

Deep down, at the bottom of this spiraling descent into unspeakable sugary indulgence, I surrendered to my desires, and it was good. REALLY good. They're on a full sized dinner plate, by the way. 

View attachment IMG_0273.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Craving Doughnut Plant coconut cream doughnuts. It's a square glazed doughnut (yes square), filled with a sweet coconut cream, covered with toasted coconut flakes.It's simply sinful.



WANT!!

(badly)


eta: and I posted this BEFORE I saw the photo. Now The wanting is painful.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> Deep down, at the bottom of this spiraling descent into unspeakable sugary indulgence, I surrendered to my desires, and it was good. REALLY good. They're on a full sized dinner plate, by the way.


For me, part of the fun of eating those suckers right there is 'unwinding' them. LOL


----------



## Isa (Jan 15, 2012)

Earlier I was craving an ice cream sandwich, thankfully there was one in the freezer. Now I am craving donuts! I will make that stop during the drive to work tomorrow. :eat2:


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 16, 2012)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Sushi.... it's been awhile.



Oohh...sushi sounds so good right now. If I am being totally honest, it sounds good all the time. :eat2: white tuna nigiri


----------



## Windigo (Jan 17, 2012)

Steak with red wine reduction :wubu:

It will have to wait till friday though, I'm broke now


----------



## metabliss (Jan 17, 2012)

OooOooOoo craving Chickenwing soup from Danny's by Ralph Wilson Stadium! I think that I will pick some up after school tomorrow..:smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 17, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> That sounds ridiculous! I have a thing for coconut so that would satisfy me on a few levels.





CastingPearls said:


> Can you send me a dozen of those coconut ones? LOL I'm with Surly on how they'd satisfy me on SO MANY (but not all) levels.





SoVerySoft said:


> WANT!!
> 
> (badly)
> 
> ...



Ladies this is for you... 

View attachment IMAG1502a.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ladies this is for you...


 

Oh man. :eat2:


----------



## Windigo (Jan 17, 2012)

Now I'm craving donuts cut like a bagel topped with cream cheese and cherry jelly :eat2:


----------



## Windigo (Jan 22, 2012)

Grilled cheese with red onion! Sadly I'm out of bread and it's sunday


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd really love some linguine alfredo right now.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm craving those girl scout cookies that it seems I ordered forever ago. *sigh*


----------



## Windigo (Jan 28, 2012)

Cinnamon buns :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 30, 2012)

pizzzzzzzza


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 31, 2012)

Meatballs. For some bizarre reason, I'm craving meatballs.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 31, 2012)

Seafood Paella


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't satisfy my craving for chocolate milk these days. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2012)

I need sushi. Good sushi. Sushi so good you want to dance around the room while you're weeping joyfully from that glorious wasabi. There is NO good sushi in this area. I have to do something or I will lose my mind and no, making it myself is NOT an option.


----------



## Deven (Feb 1, 2012)

A rare steak. A really good one, with lots of mashed potatoes, maybe some corn or creamed spinach...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 1, 2012)

Short Ribs.


----------



## one2one (Feb 1, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> A rare steak.



Me, too. Thinly sliced on a salad of spinach and tomato with a creamy Parmesan and peppercorn dressing. Garnished with chives.


----------



## Windigo (Feb 2, 2012)

Donuts with jelly filling :eat2:

And the pizza I'm gonna eat tonight :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2012)

one2one said:


> Me, too. Thinly sliced on a salad of spinach and tomato with a creamy Parmesan and peppercorn dressing. Garnished with chives.



This is all I needed to get me to go down to the meat counter right NOW and get a London Broil :eat2:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 4, 2012)

I made italian meat gravy for pasta today, but in reality I'm craving Vietnamese Summer Rolls with Peanut Sauce.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 4, 2012)

A trip to Wagamama! It's long overdue.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 7, 2012)

sticky buns with walnuts, not pecans, warm with butter

sigh.....


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 10, 2012)

Red Velvet Pancakes from a place called Tops Diner in Harrison, NJ.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 10, 2012)

wrestlingguy said:


> Red Velvet Pancakes from a place called Tops Diner in Harrison, NJ.


TOPS!!! OMG I haven't been there in AGES!!! Everything at Tops is great!! Good for you!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 11, 2012)

wrestlingguy said:


> I made italian meat gravy for pasta today, but in reality I'm craving Vietnamese Summer Rolls with Peanut Sauce.



What's the difference between a summer roll and a spring roll (three months?)?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 12, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> What's the difference between a summer roll and a spring roll (three months?)?



LOL.

Spring rolls are cooked, whereas the summer rolls that you see in the pic are not.

That, plus summer rolls have different ingredients. Inside the cello wrapper are shrimp, cilantro, & slivers of carrot and cucumber. Comes with a peanut dipping sauce.


----------



## Windigo (Feb 12, 2012)

Plain simple butter cake :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 12, 2012)

Chicken and dumplings! Haven't had them in forever.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2012)

*bump*






Why don't they have this in the US? </whine>


----------



## azerty (Nov 5, 2012)

A nice fesh and juicy hamburger


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2012)

Raw oysters and clams oreganato or casino. With lots of vodka on Ice. Everything on ice, ice baby.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 5, 2012)

After seeing the photo of those summer rolls, i think i might have to get me some mint and make some this weekend!

I'm craving some really good home made mac n cheese.. like grandma used to make when she had government cheese.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 5, 2012)

apple pie
apple crumble
apple cobbler
apple brown betty
apple sauce
apple butter
apple cider

I see a theme -


----------



## Deven (Nov 6, 2012)

I want Five Guys so badly right now.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 8, 2012)

A candy cane blizzard..they're not selling them yet so I had to settle for a choco-brownie mint blizzard. It's still yummy though


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 9, 2012)

Some of the stuff I crave is quite mundane. Like good, crunchy bread.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 9, 2012)

Irish breakfsat;extra bread,both canned *&* fresh tomatoes,and no puddings.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 9, 2012)

... pretty much the whole damn menu at Popeye's ... and the closest one is around 100 miles from here, grrrrrrrrr .....


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 9, 2012)

Pizza. Been reading the pizza thread!


----------



## azerty (Nov 9, 2012)

Sweet candies


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2012)

A Bar None. Pity Hershey's doesn't make it anymore.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 11, 2012)

pancakes.

It's almost 2AM

I do not need to make pancakes ._____.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 11, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> A candy cane blizzard..they're not selling them yet so I had to settle for a choco-brownie mint blizzard. It's still yummy though



also now one of those too ><


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2012)

Coming close to midday here in France and craving for a good hamburger.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 11, 2012)

azerty said:


> Coming close to midday here in France and craving for a good hamburger.




Oh! Me too! I am going out with a friend this afternoon to get really good fatty burgers and fries!! Can't wait! :eat2:


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Oh! Me too! I am going out with a friend this afternoon to get really good fatty burgers and fries!! Can't wait! :eat2:



Lol,
Time for evening diner now for me and I'm getting hungry : I'm graving for bacon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2012)

A Butterfinger blizzard... a foot of snow outside, and I want ice cream.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2012)

Onion rings, I've been craving them for days. I love Popeye's onion rings but I don't have one near me and I want good quality onion rings not the nasty frozen kind from the store.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2012)

Cabbage Rolls! I've been craving them since we had them last week. 3 rolls were just not enough for me I guess XP

UGH.
and simultaneously craving Chinese Buffet Food. Like. Bad. xD


----------



## JASmith (Nov 13, 2012)

A Georgia Mud Fudge Blizzard...
Preferably Large, and more than one.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2012)

I craved stuffed clams so I went to a pub and had them and a nice glass of wine. It's nice when you can scratch an itch.


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm craving for mussels with french fries


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2012)

stir-fry chow mein noodles with sliced onion, celery, cabbage, broccoli.. and any meat I might have in the fridge. 

Or a trip to Panda Express...


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 10, 2012)

5 Guys Burgers and Fries.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2012)

Fast food.

If I was a millionare, I could seriously right this second blow like $100 on fast food and be the happiest little piggy for a while lmao. 

Monster roast beef sandwiches n curly fries from Arby's, Stuffed Crust Meat Lovers pizza from Pizza Hut, McDoubles n fries from McDonalds, Chicken Nuggets from Burger King, Steak Nachos and Baja Blast from Taco Bell, Spicy Italian footlongs with double meat and cheese from Subway and omfg Chinese Buffet Food. Ughnnn 

Worst part is I'm sober, just haven't had greasy fast food [I had subway twice last week] in what feels like FOREVER. 

...You know, Re-reading this, I *may* have a problem..


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2012)

I want Mama's yeast rolls,a pot of perfect rice,a pot of brown beef gravy,and a pan of perfect cheap salsbury steaks. 

My favorite meal as a kid.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 11, 2012)

Craving pizza but the streets are too icy to go out, and pizza dough takes too long to make.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2012)

A big mac .


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 15, 2012)

I always crave Chinese. Always. Even a day after I've had it. Even 2 hours after I've had it. Always. Want. Chinese.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2012)

McRibs. Also, Arby's curly fries.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 16, 2012)

I'M NOT ALONE? I tried to rep you but couldn't, but it made me flail with a little joy.

I'm a Chinese-a-holic, Through 'n' through!.. uh.. too! ..? 

HAH. Rhymed. 


Currently Craving sausage and cheese... probably because it's in my fridge, but off-limits till NEXT FRIDAY. :doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 16, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'M NOT ALONE? I tried to rep you but couldn't, but it made me flail with a little joy.
> 
> I'm a Chinese-a-holic, Through 'n' through!.. uh.. too! ..?
> 
> ...



I can't rep you either. Dims hates us. I LOVE CHINESE.

Twins.

I'm still craving Chinese.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 16, 2012)

A liverwurst sandwich.

Why? Dude, I have no idea...


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 17, 2012)

Pizza Hut. I don't live near one for delivery, though, and the nearest one always has some sky-high meth addict working tables. Therefore, my order is never right.

Going out of town in a couple of weeks, though, so I'm hoping the itch will be scratched for some pizza.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 18, 2012)

I had a really great meal a few weeks ago at a staff party and I am totally craving it. Lobster Mac & Cheese followed by a chocolate banana bread pudding with toffee flavoured whipped cream. It was sooo good. My co-worker and I were talking today and we are both still craving the mac & cheese, haha. I have to see if it's still the Sunday special...


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 18, 2012)

Durian.

No, I'm not kidding. I love durian. Unfortunately they smell so damn horrible I won't bring a durian into the house, so I only get to eat it if I happen to be at a Southeast Asian restaurant where it's offered (and sadly, it often isn't).

Oh well. If I'm still craving tomorrow, there's a Cambodian place just a short drive from here that usually has it. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2012)

I STILL want a dang big mac....can't eat one yet due to a tonsillectomy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2012)

I want a six pack of Verner's. I haven't had the stuff in ages and I just feel like some of that spicy soda. The burps are awesome with it too.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm Not Zoidberg said:


> Durian.
> 
> No, I'm not kidding. I love durian.



Durian ... the gift that keeps on giving. For me, at least -- I keep burping it up for _hours_. And while I sort of like the taste the first time around, it doesn't improve with repetition.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 24, 2012)

Pigs in a Blanket...and that's good cause I just made a big bunch of them and am waiting for them to cook. :eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 25, 2012)

Chinese....
still... LOL.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 26, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> Chinese....
> still... LOL.



_still_ feelin' you're pain, sister! LMAO.

*Edit: And I'm craving more Boonesfarm. That damn cheap "wine" is so delicious. It's like Soda. I was nice and shared my bottle of "Holiday Cheer" with my friend this morning so I'm left wanting more more more


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2012)

Reese's peanut butter bells, trees, cups, and.. ooh.. the valentine's day candy should be on the shelf by now..


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm craving a good Reuben, so I'm making one.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 31, 2012)

Green Chile burrito and some rolled tacos from Filibertos. Times like this I miss Arizona.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thai food from my favourite place downtown. Hmm, might just go there for my birthday.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm craving garlic broccoli and veggie chow mein from my favorite chinese place.. I am planning on going there for lunch tomorrow since it's my first day in two weeks when i have a break from the kiddos.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I was craving Chinese, but I had A LOT of chinese yesterday (never enough though)... the other thing I had been craving was Subway. BUT I had that today.

So I guess the one thing I am craving right now... just food in general. Stir fry sounds good... Flat Top Grill anyone?


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 7, 2013)

OMG THAI FOOD!! I miss seattle right now. I miss the Banyun Tree. I miss fucking phenomenal Thai food.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 15, 2013)

There is a place in Nashville called "The Mellow Mushroom" they have a pizza called The Philosofers (I know I butched the spelling on that) Pie it has an oil and garlic sauce and mushrooms and ..and..a whole bunch of other incredibleness. And as hubby and I are going to Nashville I'm sure that a pizza is in my future..salivating too much to write more..LOL


----------



## Mishty (Jan 15, 2013)

MLadyJ said:


> There is a place in Nashville called "The Mellow Mushroom" they have a pizza called The Philosofers (I know I butched the spelling on that) Pie it has an oil and garlic sauce and mushrooms and ..and..a whole bunch of other incredibleness. And as hubby and I are going to Nashville I'm sure that a pizza is in my future..salivating too much to write more..LOL



The Mellow Mushroom is the shit!!!

I went there recently and tried their Cosmo(?)!! 
Ugh. Everything they create is divine!!!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 15, 2013)

I love Mellow Mushroom. The one here in town is about 6 blocks from my office. Philosophers Pie is great along with the Mighty Meaty. Last time I went I tried the Bayou Bleu and I now have a new favorite.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 16, 2013)

Craving a Nanaimo bar. I have a serious sweet tooth today :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nachos and cheese. Tried to make some, but I over-microwaved the shredded cheese. Blech.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 19, 2013)

I want a veggie pastie. (Michigander food) I am going to attempt to make some this weekend. I gotta hit the store for some ingredients. I sooo want one now! Too bad i live too far away from the pastie shop my grandma always gets them in Flint..


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 19, 2013)

Ice Cream of any kind


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 20, 2013)

Pizza! A really thin crust with peppers, mushrooms, and ham.


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chocolat. >< Maybe even watching the movie too.


----------



## azerty (Jan 20, 2013)

... a hot chocolate ! It is soo cold today in France


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2013)

french bread pizza with pepperoni and Italian sausage


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 21, 2013)

Pizza bread or a 16" club sub from my favorite place inside the bank we use around here... most delicious food.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 31, 2013)

Stuffed Crust Meat Lovers Pizza from Pizza hut and some damn Cheesy Breadsticks! 

I haven't had Pizza hut in FOREVER, let alone a stuffed crust! Ahh, I can taste it! 

Also; Chinese food, still, but hoping to get my 'fix' soon fingers crossed..


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Stuffed Crust Meat Lovers Pizza from Pizza hut and some damn Cheesy Breadsticks!
> 
> I haven't had Pizza hut in FOREVER, let alone a stuffed crust! Ahh, I can taste it!
> 
> Also; Chinese food, still, but hoping to get my 'fix' soon fingers crossed..



I hear ya on wanting Pizza hut!! We lived in a college town and Pizza Hut and Papa John's left town.. how does that happen?! I love stuffed crust!!

I want chinese food too. I'm thinking of making something delicious for lunch tomorrow..


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2013)

Chinese food always sounds good.. even right after you've had some chinese food.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Chinese food always sounds good.. even right after you've had some chinese food.


OMG so true...


Anyhoo, the Taco Bell Pocono Edition Saga continues.

It's taken YEARS to get one here. And many of you may be thinking...god...Taco Bell...it's not even MEAT but sometimes you get a jones. 
We'd been hearing rumors...but you know....most rumors are just that....but finally, we saw a sign. Not in the sky, on the side of the road: Taco Bell coming soon!

So I waited. And waited. During that time I lost a lot of weight, left my husband, moved in with my folks, had a minor meltdown, developed an ulcer, you know the usual 'life' things. Still, no Taco Bell. My heart, it continued to break. All this sorrow, all this grief, and not even one stinkin' chalupa.

Today the Taco Bell's caution tapes were removed from the driveways. The drive-thru has a sign that it's closed, but at long last, it's open. Or at least I thought it was. Me and about ten other cars pulled into the parking lot and we ran to the doors only to find a small Latina woman holding up a sign that said PRIVATE PARTY. OPENS FEBRUARY 6th. I gave her a pathetic wave. Maybe she'd take me in? Adopt me? Just one taco? A packet of verde sauce? To no avail, no mercy, no compassion, I was sent away.

I will get to you yet, Taco Bell. And one day soon, I will conquer a Sonic.


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 5, 2013)

I am craving Turkish food. Tonight I dug around my kitchen cabinet to see if I had enough ingredients to make a stew for tomorrow, I am so excited!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 5, 2013)

I am in great need of fudge. Creamy maple fudge. I need something soothing and fudge won't leave my mind. I wonder how hard it is to make fudge..


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 5, 2013)

In-N-Out burger, four by four, mustard grilled, animal style.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG so true...
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, the Taco Bell Pocono Edition Saga continues.
> ...



You've almost convinced me to come to your town and start my own Taco Bell franchise. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> You've almost convinced me to come to your town and start my own Taco Bell franchise. :happy:


Believe it or not, Scranton does NOT have a Taco Bell. I was talking about the town I used to live in with my ex where I visit at least once a week. You'd think Scranton would because they're building up so much, particularly in Dickson City, but still, I haven't seen one. They have a Five Guys AND Starbucks WITH a drive-thru so we're not complete savages. lol Come on over!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2013)

I live on the edge of a metro with enough diversity that any ethnic food/cuisine is available if you can find it. 

Right now, I'm craving a shredded beef and black bean burrito smothered with cheese and chile verde. :smitten:


----------



## CameoRose (Feb 5, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I am in great need of fudge. Creamy maple fudge. I need something soothing and fudge won't leave my mind. I wonder how hard it is to make fudge..



Megan, the fudge recipe on marshmallow fluff is delish and super easy  

PS marshmallow fluff is vegetarian


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm craving Chinese!... good thing I'm getting some tonight :wubu: 

What's sad is I just ate it less than a week ago.


----------



## penguin (Feb 14, 2013)

Last night for dinner I used this honey BBQ marinade on some chicken wings, and holy crap, they were delicious. My daughter decided she didn't want hers, so I got them too. I bought a few marinades from the same brand, and I have some chicken drumsticks in the freezer, so I'm thinking I might have to try one of the others tonight. Next time I get chicken wings, I'm making more!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 14, 2013)

I want rum ice cream


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 14, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm craving Chinese!... good thing I'm getting some tonight :wubu:
> 
> What's sad is I just ate it less than a week ago.



But the Chinese have it every day. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2013)

Copious amounts of Light and Tangy Chips and tons of cadbury chocolate or chocolate in general


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 15, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Believe it or not, Scranton does NOT have a Taco Bell. I was talking about the town I used to live in with my ex where I visit at least once a week. You'd think Scranton would because they're building up so much, particularly in Dickson City, but still, I haven't seen one. They have a Five Guys AND Starbucks WITH a drive-thru so we're not complete savages. lol Come on over!!!



Just saying the XXL steak nachos with extra jalapenos are mighty fine dining at the bell. Even my little part of the world way down south has the Tacos Bells - we are very familiar with 4th meal... and did you hear? next flavor of taco is the cool ranch dorito taco!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm wanting to make nachos with Doritos. I just think that would be the best kind of nachos! I have a pot of homemade beans in teh fridge.. all the makin's except Doritos!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 17, 2013)

Flake bars, and stuffed crust pizza from Pizza hut.  SO bad! 

Which is funny, because I have little appetite thanks to this cold, but I still want them and drool over them, dammit!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 18, 2013)

Hot fudge sundae with extra extra fudge! Ugh I just had the cheesiest most delicious pizza and I'm craving sweets so bad!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 2, 2013)

ooey gooey cheesy lasagna. I will have to add that to my menu planning for next weekend. I seriously want some!!


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been having a craving for ice cream all day. 

This is really bizarre, considering it's like 20 degrees outside and, in fact, the coldest spring equinox since 1965 in MN.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 21, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Chinese food always sounds good.. even right after you've had some Chinese food.


Did you hear about the Chinese-German restaurant?

An hour after you eat there you get hungry for power.

(I'm from German ancestry, so please don't y'all pile on.) 

 - Jim


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 27, 2013)

a Mt. Dew Baja Blast Freeze from Taco Bell! Gahh, so addicted, want so bad ><


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2013)

Bavarian empanada from Taco Time


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 1, 2013)

Choooooocolate. Gimme.


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 6, 2013)

For weeks I have been craving MASHED POTATOES! Just plain good old fashioned, mom made mashed potatoes. Russet potatoes, milk, butter and a little salt. I have yet to have them. :-(


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 6, 2013)

SuperMishe said:


> For weeks I have been craving MASHED POTATOES! Just plain good old fashioned, mom made mashed potatoes. Russet potatoes, milk, butter and a little salt. I have yet to have them. :-(



The secret to mashed potatoes, as far as I'm concerned, is to heat the milk before you add it to the potatoes. It makes them lots fluffier. That, and to use my mom's potato masher.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 7, 2013)

bbq pulled pork... so I just put a pork butt in the slow cooker on slow for overnight.


----------



## Skye23 (Apr 12, 2013)

Chex Mix Muddy Buddies (premade), Polar Brand Cream Soda and Fried hand pies - apple with glaze. But alas the store was out of ALL THREE!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 28, 2013)

it's been a really rough day and i want to drown my sorrows in cookies/cakes.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 28, 2013)

Chinese. Yup it's been awhile but the craving is back.


----------



## firefly (Apr 28, 2013)

M&M's coconut...Want. Now.


----------



## sophie lou (Apr 29, 2013)

Right now i am craving proffitteroles with lashings of chocolate sauce and fresh whipped cream.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lately I've been craving yellow cake donuts with a chocolate icing. Can't get enough.


----------



## sophie lou (May 12, 2013)

Right now I am craving French toast, otherwise known as eggy bread. For those of you who don't know what it is. It is bread dipped in a mixture of beaten egg and milk and then fried. I want some really bad


----------



## Fuzzy (May 12, 2013)

Me too. But I don't have any french bread, or any white bread to make french toast. All I have is squaw and pumpernickel.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 12, 2013)

sophie lou said:


> Right now I am craving French toast, otherwise known as eggy bread.



What spices do you add to your batter? I used to use some pumpkin pie spice I had hanging around, but I ran out of it. These days I use a dash of allspice and a dash of cinnamon, but I wonder if nutmeg would be better than cinnamon? Also, I find a teaspoon of sugar works wonders: you don't actually taste it, but it seems to bring out the spices.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 12, 2013)

I add nutmeg and vanilla to the milk/egg bath.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 12, 2013)

Vanilla ice cream and M&M's Peanut Butter flavored candy in one mixture.


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2013)

After the weekend I have had and the news I just found out large large large quantities of junk food (sadly which are highly lacking in my house right now)


----------



## MLadyJ (May 13, 2013)

This probably sounds crazy..but I'm craving cucumber (english) sandwichs on good old soft white bread..mayo only and a little salt and pepper..


----------



## Deven (Jun 17, 2013)

I want really good pizza fries.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 20, 2013)

Deven said:


> I want really good pizza fries.



What are these wonderous things you speak of?! They sound great!


I'm craving homemade mac n cheese. I may just have to make some this weekend.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 21, 2013)

Can you guess?
.
..
...
..
.
Chinese.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 21, 2013)

Deven said:


> I want really good pizza fries.





HottiMegan said:


> What are these wonderous things you speak of?! They sound great!





x0emnem0x said:


> Can you guess?
> .
> ..
> ...
> ...



Chinese pizza fries would be awesome.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Chinese pizza fries would be awesome.



Now you got me thinking... what would a Chinese pizza consist of... ?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Now you got me thinking... what would a Chinese pizza consist of... ?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Now you got me thinking... what would a Chinese pizza consist of... ?



It probably wouldn't have cheese, since so many Chinese are lactose-intolerant. They don't use a lot of tomatoes, either, so you might have a vinegar brown sauce or sweet and sour, depending on what meats and vegetables you choose. Probably a thin crust... it sounds do-able! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2013)

Leave it to Epic Meal Time to feature their version of the Egg-Roll stuffed crust Chinese Pizza.

They use Chinese take-out, just piled on top of Sriracha and Plum sauce. No cheese. Lots and lots of bacon. Not really what I was thinking Chinese pizza would be like.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2013)

Fong's Pizza of Des Moines. 

Features Gormet pizzas using well-known Chinese dishes with mozzarella. Take a glance at the menu and you'll see what I mean.. like Crab Rangoon, Kung Pao, and Thai Chicken.


----------



## riplee (Jun 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Leave it to Epic Meal Time to feature their version of the Egg-Roll stuffed crust Chinese Pizza.
> 
> They use Chinese take-out, just piled on top of Sriracha and Plum sauce. No cheese. Lots and lots of bacon. Not really what I was thinking Chinese pizza would be like.



Curse you, Fuzzy, and your plum sauce.

Now I'm craving some moo shu pork.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 23, 2013)

Ugh, my Kingdom for a stuffed crust meatlovers from Pizza hut >.O I LOVE Pizza hut so much, I get it like.. once every-other year, if I'm lucky. xD When I have the money, nobody "Feels like" it, and when I don't, everyone is like 'oh my god you suck now I want it' :doh:

Oh, and duh, Chinese.  Specifically, General Tsao's Chicken, Egg Rolls, Crab Ragoon, and Hot'n'Sour soup! *Floats away on a river of drool*


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2013)

I want some ooey gooey lasagna in the worst way!! I am thinking of buying enough cheese and stuff just for a meggie size portion to make after the boys go to bed. I have just enough lasagna noodles to do a small pan. Hubs isn't feeling so hot (sour stormach) so he won't want any.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 1, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I want some ooey gooey lasagna in the worst way!! I am thinking of buying enough cheese and stuff just for a meggie size portion to make after the boys go to bed. I have just enough lasagna noodles to do a small pan. Hubs isn't feeling so hot (sour stormach) so he won't want any.



Oh my god lasagna sounds soooo good.... I haven't had it in ages!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 2, 2013)

I must've been on the same wave length.. On a whim, I purchased a family-size frozen lasagna entree. I've never baked a frozen lasagna before and decided it was time to try it.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's the middle of the night and all I want is a double-double + Boston cream from Tim's. And maybe a Nanaimo bar on the side.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 5, 2013)

I want very badly to go sit in the garden patio at http://shrimpnstuff.net/ and eat lots of seafood.

Tracy


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 5, 2013)

Gah, what I wouldn't give for Chinese food!! Egg Rolls, Crab Ragoon, The chicken oooh the spicy chicken..


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 6, 2013)

Been craving a cold pasta salad for over a week now. Something with olives, peppers, cheese, and some shrimp perhaps.


----------



## Isa (Jul 8, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> I want very badly to go sit in the garden patio at http://shrimpnstuff.net/ and eat lots of seafood.
> 
> Tracy



Gonna have to visit this one next time I'm in the big G. Thanks!


----------



## riplee (Jul 8, 2013)

Some more of that lentil soup with kielbasa that I made two weeks ago.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 11, 2013)

Corned Beef and Cabbage.. I'm craving it SO BAD. 


I could live off of this, let me tell ya..


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jul 11, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Corned Beef and Cabbage.. I'm craving it SO BAD.
> 
> 
> I could live off of this, let me tell ya..



DAMN!! ... Off to the store...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2013)

An open-faced hot roast beef sammich with brown gravy and mashed taters


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 13, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> An open-faced hot roast beef sammich with brown gravy and mashed taters



This really brought memories! Time was when you could order this at any restaurant or diner in any town. I don't think you can get them any more -- unless you make your own at home. Too bad!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This really brought memories! Time was when you could order this at any restaurant or diner in any town. I don't think you can get them any more -- unless you make your own at home. Too bad!



You're right. Chain restaurants have all but eliminated the "hot" blue-plate specials. Non-chain truck stop cafes and roadside diners tend to still have them, but with the greatest generation disappearing, the blue-plates are going too.


----------



## Chubpim (Jul 22, 2013)

Reading this thread made me crave about 20 different things  top 3 at the moment;
- homemade lasagna
- orange chicken with cheese rangoons
- strawberries with whipped cream


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been craving chicken wings for about a year now. It was never something I thought I'd miss. As a kid I didn't like them, but my mom loved them so we always had them around. After I moved from home and was being an adult I'd get some every Wednesday to remind me of my mom. Well that soon turned into a craving. Fast Forward a year from now and I can't find good wings in Seattle. Maybe I haven't looked hard enough but There's this place in AZ called "Native New Yorker," I miss it so. It was a small chain, but the wings were delicious, good sized and, and....fuck I miss them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2013)

Buffalo Wild Wingz are good. I prefer Wingers. Hooters wings are nasty. imho.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Buffalo Wild Wingz are good. I prefer Wingers. Hooters wings are nasty. imho.



See, I enjoy hooters' wings as long as they're the breaded Daytona wings. They're the only ones I eat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2013)

i've never had the Daytona breading. Hmm.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm craving a big crunchy salad with some of the yummy dressing leftover from my bro's wedding.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 13, 2013)

candy belts, 7 up and chocolate pie!


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have been craving Doritos for several days now. I finally went to the grocery store today and got some.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> I have been craving Doritos for several days now. I finally went to the grocery store today and got some.



Which one? Or would any Dorito do?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm craving C.W.Post. (granola cereal)(It was discontinued in 1994)


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Which one? Or would any Dorito do?



The spicy cheesy ones.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 20, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Gah, what I wouldn't give for Chinese food!! Egg Rolls, Crab Ragoon, The chicken oooh the spicy chicken..



Ermagerd yers...


----------



## riplee (Sep 25, 2013)

A big fat juicy cheeseburger !!!

This is a recurring craving.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks to ClutchingIA19, I am now craving a DQ blizzard.


----------



## Victoria08 (Sep 28, 2013)

A Wiltshire pasty from Reeve The Baker. 

Want so bad.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 28, 2013)

Victoria08 said:


> A Wiltshire pasty from Reeve The Baker.
> 
> Want so bad.



Ohmygod, I know what these are! I always pop to Reeves for a pasty and a wedge of lardy cake when I go and visit a friend of mine! Tasty indeed!


Today I had a garlic chicken, guacamole and tomato salad filled arepa at the market. I wish I'd bought 5! Want moar!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2013)

Serious microwave chocolate cake in a mug craving right now.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 14, 2013)

A cheese danish from McDonald's...you know, the ones they don't carry anymore. *sigh* :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 14, 2013)

I want some homemade pizza. I'll have to wait until Saturday so i can get the ingredients. I am so hungry and don't feel like doing anything about it..


----------



## azerty (Nov 15, 2013)

Eggs and bacon for breakfast


----------



## lille (Nov 16, 2013)

Super random craving for creme brulee.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 17, 2013)

I really want some honey or general tso's chicken with crab ragooon.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2013)

Spaghetti.. doesn't even need a red sauce.. I'll use cold teriyaki or blue cheese dressing. I don't care. I needs some noodles.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 18, 2013)

Food... just food... no not any food, just take a gander, if you know me you know what it is. I post it every single time I come to this thread. LOL.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 20, 2013)

BBQ nachos from Corky's in Memphis.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 21, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> BBQ nachos from Corky's in Memphis.



 How.. When.. How... I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2014)

McGriddles. Sausage, egg and cheese McGriddles. Breakfast's most perfect fast food. :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2014)

Really good sushi. I know exactly where. I know exactly what. But there are so many other things I need the money for, it'd be irresponsible. 

I'll do it for my birthday!

I dream of it. LOL


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 15, 2014)

Crab Ragoon, I really want some


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 15, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Crab Ragoon, I really want some



I love crab rangoons! Now I want some too! :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 15, 2014)

Bacon cheeseburger and fries! Tomorrow I am going to go to the store and buy what I need to make my own!!!!!!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2014)

A Whataburger! :doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 17, 2014)

I craving a full meal, anything. After suffering a stomach virus I want a good solid meal, not just liquids or pieces of chicken, bread, or rice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2014)

DQ Butterfinger Blizzard


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2014)

Pizza Fries


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Feb 20, 2014)

A strawberry milkshake made with real strawberries


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 20, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Pizza Fries



When pizza fries are unavailable, would it be possible to make a pizza using potato flour?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 20, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> When pizza fries are unavailable, would it be possible to make a pizza using potato flour?



Actually, the only recipes I see use potato starch.

http://gluten.lovetoknow.com/Gluten_Free_Pizza_Dough


----------



## Excellent21 (Mar 2, 2014)

I also like Pizza. 

I make my own pescovegan pizza by hand: I keep to a diet with no milk, red meat, poultry or eggs, only fish, shellfish and plants for philosophical reasons.

Anyways, I use whole grain rye flour sourdough for the pizza dough. Next, I cover it with homemade vegan arugula and basil pesto (I grow both vegetables in my garden while I gather pine nuts from a nature park in my area). Then I use kalamata olives, which I absolutely LOVE, anchovies, lemon pickles and heirloom tomato slices. Finally, I use coat the pizza stone in sunflower oil and bake until I am satisfied with the result. It comes out very nicely and is far more delicious to me than any delivery pizza.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2014)

Sausage McGiddle. Maybe two.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 7, 2014)

General Tso's chicken


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 7, 2014)

Pizza with black olives, mushrooms, sausage, and extra cheese.


----------



## one2one (Mar 7, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Pizza with black olives, mushrooms, sausage, and extra cheese.



IMO, this is the perfect pizza. As long as it has canned mushrooms. It's a quirk of mine that I only like mushrooms on pizza if they come from a jar or tin.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2014)

A sandwich made with meatloaf we have leftover from the other night... with cheese and hot sauce on white bread. :eat2: Think I'll go make it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2014)

KitKats. Any flavor.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 8, 2014)

A big, fat, juicy hamburger


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 11, 2014)

Chinese:
12 Crab rangoon, general tsao extra spicy with nuts, mongolian beef, 2 combination egg rolls, veg fried rice, 2 chinese donuts, fortune cookie

Everything else:
2 Frisco Melts, lg fry, zesty sauce, and some beer battered onion rings.

Dude, I would eat this all at once. I do not care.


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 11, 2014)

currently




this is all i want. I would inhale the entire bag though. Not going to lie.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 12, 2014)

Chinese.... 
and Missamanda, omg I love those! Has to be the white fudge ones too. <3


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 12, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Missamanda, omg I love those! Has to be the white fudge ones too. <3


Same. The chocolate ones just gross me out. Too much salt not enough sweet.


----------



## lille (Mar 14, 2014)

Totally craving Ben & Jerry's ice-cream.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2014)

lille said:


> Totally craving Ben & Jerry's ice-cream.



Pie a la Ben & Jerry's. Before I go to sleep tonite.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2014)

Mexican Pizza....there's one in the oven right now


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

a boat load of sushi :$ its been awhile


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 17, 2014)

Right now? That cheeseburger pizza from Papa John's. I already had it two weeks ago and it was goooooooooood.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 19, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> Right now? That cheeseburger pizza from Papa John's. I already had it two weeks ago and it was goooooooooood.



Omg I hated that!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 20, 2014)

Japanese Fried Chicken


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 20, 2014)

Jalapeno and chile con queso tamales. Two dozen are in my freezer at home, mocking me as I type these words.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 20, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Jalapeno and chile con queso tamales. Two dozen are in my freezer at home, mocking me as I type these words.



I bought half a dozen of these bad boys today. This weekend they are going to meet some homemade refried beans!


----------



## Chickidee (Mar 30, 2014)

Craving chinese or burger king SO BAD but don't have money. Argh! Want to stuff myself!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 1, 2014)

Chinese.... steak... mashed potatoes... anything delicious. MOSTLY CHINESE.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2014)

Fried Chicken Tenders- with some awesome honey mustard sauce.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 21, 2014)

BBQ Spaghetti


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 22, 2014)

Right now, I'm craving a grilled cheese sandwich with bacon. But we're out of cheese... and bacon.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 22, 2014)

Biscuits and gravy: the native cuisine of my people.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 24, 2014)

Mmm biscuits and gravy sounds good... so that's on my list too, but I was originally going to say a big juicy steak or some good meat!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Apr 25, 2014)

I am craving guacamole! Love me some avocados!!!


----------



## Saisha (Jul 26, 2014)

Cornbread.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Cornbread.



That reminds me... I'm out of bisquick.. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 27, 2014)

Is it bad that i'm going to make myself a pan of personal lasagna and feed the children nachos? I don't have enough makin's for a family size lasagna.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 28, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Is it bad that i'm going to make myself a pan of personal lasagna and feed the children nachos? I don't have enough makin's for a family size lasagna.



Not at all. Children's taste buds are much more sensitive than those of adults, so they would probably prefer something simple like nachos to the complex taste of lasagna. You're probably doing your children a _favor_ by eating that lasagna so they don't have to. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 29, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Is it bad that i'm going to make myself a pan of personal lasagna and feed the children nachos? I don't have enough makin's for a family size lasagna.



Nachos for the kidlets are also faster. Take care of their short appetites and take care of yours.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 29, 2014)

i really want a grilled pb and banana sandwich...elvis was not wrong...it is delish.

i think i will have it for breakfast. :eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 29, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> i really want a grilled pb and banana sandwich...elvis was not wrong...it is delish.
> 
> i think i will have it for breakfast. :eat2:



FWIW, peanut butter makes a transcendental substitute for mayo on a BLT!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 5, 2014)

A Subway veggie delight with sriracha dressing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2014)

can't sleep.. have a niacin flush.. bleah... suddenly really craving a five guys bacon double cheeseburger with mustard, onion, pickle, and jalapeno. 

brain.. why you do this to me?


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 16, 2014)

it's late and i really want a piece of entenmann's cheese danish. :really sad:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 20, 2015)

Fried catfish
Hush puppies
Cole slaw


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 20, 2015)

An entire fresh french bagette to myself (the long thin one with a cruel crust and soft middle). Dont even need butter....


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 20, 2015)

EvilPrincess said:


> Fried catfish
> Hush puppies
> Cole slaw



Tease! Now I need to find a catfish place local.... *grumble* And I can't give rep...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Tease! Now I need to find a catfish place local.... *grumble* And I can't give rep...



You will have an easier time than I will. Bagels we have.....nothing for the soul though.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 21, 2015)

EvilPrincess said:


> Fried catfish
> Hush puppies
> Cole slaw



What about http://www.memphismaes.com? Looks like they have what you're looking for!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 21, 2015)

SoVerySoft said:


> What about http://www.memphismaes.com? Looks like they have what you're looking for!



They try. We eat there, but it is an "interpretation" of southern. Not quite right.. Sigh


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 21, 2015)

EvilPrincess said:


> They try. We eat there, but it is an "interpretation" of southern. Not quite right.. Sigh



Sounds like there's a need. Perhaps you should open a restaurant!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 21, 2015)

Unless Big Apple entrepreneurs have changed radically since I lived there, someone is developing catfish-flavored bagels even as a I write this. :eat2:


----------



## Tad (Mar 23, 2015)

For some reason I'm craving Oktoberfest Sausage (the german-canadian version from the Kitchener area). I'm absolutely picturing the ones we used to get at the Kitchener farmer's market :eat2:


----------



## agouderia (Mar 24, 2015)

What exactly is a German - Canadian Oktoberfest sausage


----------



## Tad (Mar 24, 2015)

agouderia said:


> What exactly is a German - Canadian Oktoberfest sausage



OK, I apologize in advance, what follows is a) a wall of text, and b) probably really pedantic.

What I really meant is the I miss the Oktoberfest sausages that we used to get at the farmers market in Kitchener. * But since most people wouldnt know that the Kitchener area has a heavy German heritage (it may have been more apparent if, during the first world war, theyd not renamed the city from Berlin to the name of a forgettable British general) I chose German-Canadian instead.

The Kitchener area was first settled by German speaking Mennonites coming up from Pennsylvania (Mennonites are different from the Amish, but are fellow Anabaptists). Mennonites, both traditional who eschew mechanization and reform who accept it so long as it isnt a vanity, still farm a lot of the land in the area. That German start led to many of the immigrants coming from Germany and German speaking parts of Switzerland to settle in that area, especially in the 1800s, but I believe there were further waves right through the fifties. There are still many German cultural clubs in the city, German folk dancing is a common extracurricular activity, and the city is still blonder and taller than most parts of Canada (that last is just my subjective impression).

Like other immigrant groups, people kept making food that they liked. Farmers and small scale slaughter-houses sold their wares at farmers markets. But like with other immigrant groups, what customers outside of that ethnic group liked, and how/when they liked it, were not all the same as the group where the food comes from, so flavours and names evolve. Hence, around Kitchener there came to be a type of sausage that is known there as Oktoberfest sausage, that is sold all year long**. I expect that it is derived from some traditional German or Bavarian sausage, but what I couldnt tell you. It is pale, usually shorter than many other types of sausage, has quite finely ground meat, and somewhat distinctive (but quite mild) flavour. 

* There is a mass market, frozen, 'Oktoberfest' sausage sold by Schneiders, a meat packing company from Kitchener, but it is pretty much an imitation of an imitation, and really is not a substitute for what I was craving.

** Kitchener does celebrate Oktoberfest, however as best as I can tell this is a relatively modern tourism/marketing creation, not something that carried forward from settler dayspossibly because the Mennonites probably werent into such things. If it actually had been a continual thing, they'd probably do it when Oktoberfest is on in Bavaria, instead of in early October  It is billed as the largest Oktoberfest outside of Bavaria, but the majority of it consists of people crowding into arenas which have been turned into beer halls for a couple of weeks, and drinking mediocre mass-market beer in large quantities while listening to amateur oompah-pah bands (theoretically polka bands, but all most people care about is when they are going to play the Chicken Dance). It is moderately less commercial & crass if you go to the events run by the various german cultural clubs, from what I understand. My wife is from Kitchener and swears that most locals hate it because of all the rowdy drunks disturbing things for most of two weeks, but it could also be that, as the dark haired daughter of a Rumanian/Yugoslavian immigrant, she didnt rate an invite to play along, so her feelings may or may not actually be representative of those of other locals.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 24, 2015)

Tad, the least you could do is provide photos


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm craving a snow cone from the snow cone place at the Trader's Village flea market. They have some more unusual flavors like chili-mango, salty sour lemon, and margarita flavor syrup (you buy the ice and flavor it yourself at a syrup table next to the stand). I want to mix margarita and salty sour lemon together and then put a small swirl of chili-mango on top. 

O.M.G. I am craving this SO freaking bad!


----------



## Tad (Mar 24, 2015)

SoVerySoft said:


> Tad, the least you could do is provide photos



I tried, but couldn't find any that didn't just look like any other sausage


----------



## agouderia (Mar 25, 2015)

Tad said:


> Hence, around Kitchener there came to be a type of sausage that is known there as Oktoberfest sausage, that is sold all year long**. I expect that it is derived from some traditional German or Bavarian sausage, but what I couldnt tell you. It is pale, usually shorter than many other types of sausage, has quite finely ground meat, and somewhat distinctive (but quite mild) flavour.



Aha - and it's mainly served cooked/boiled and not fried/grilled? With a kind of grainy sweet mustard relish?

Then it sounds like a Bavarian 'Weißwurst' (Which you will have come across as what Alex&Max have as second breakfast in Munich in my current story - see Chapter IVa of 'Energetic Expansions' )

Even though it's of course served there as anything eatable Bavarian at Oktoberfest, Weißwurst wouldn't be considered a typical Oktoberfest fare; roast ham knuckles and chicken roast on the spit are more the standards.

Dating from pre-refrigerator times, Weißwurst was freshly made with ground leftover meat pieces and cooked in the mornings, to be then eaten directly as second breakfast or early lunch (often directly in butcher shops) because the raw meat which was only simmered wouldn't keep.

But nowadays anything that's supposed to come across as typically Bavarian or German is marketed under the Oktoberfest label.....


----------



## Tad (Mar 25, 2015)

agouderia said:


> Aha - and it's mainly served cooked/boiled and not fried/grilled? With a kind of grainy sweet mustard relish?
> 
> .



Nailed it! At least, the "oktoberfest mustard" is a sweet mustard, but not generally grainy (probably due to NA expectations), and the ones I was craving we usually picked up at the Saturday morning farmer's market as second breakfast, and indeed they were boiled or steamed or some such (the particular place I'm thinking of was actually a bread/buns seller, but they also sold the cooked sausages in their buns, which really was very good advertising for how good the buns were)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok. I don't even _like _sausage, and now I am craving it. Thanks a bunch, Tad! 

Do you have european meat stores near you? I find that they usually have a nice sausages...maybe it would tide you over?

If not...sounds like a road trip to Kitchener.

One of my team works in Kitchener. Maybe I could convince her to source me some....mmm


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 26, 2015)

i am really wanting pancakes with an over easy egg between them. you get the savory egg taste and the sweet syrup happiness. yum.


----------



## Tad (Mar 26, 2015)

I’m sure part of the craving is that a couple of weekends ago we’d planned a road-trip to Kitchener, and were going to market (not that the particular stall I was reminiscing about still sells those), and were planning on filling up a cooler-chest full of meat from the market (the quality and price are both far better than at a grocery store. We can get as good meat in general from our local butcher, but at a higher price, and can’t get the same sausages at all). And yes, perhaps I need to look around town for appropriate sausages, perhaps that will be a project for this weekend—especially armed with the information from Agouderia, as that could help be a guide.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 6, 2015)

i am glad that halloween is coming soon. i love popcorn balls. i know i can make them, but i love the act ii ones you buy at the store. super crunchy. you used to only get them at christmas time, but the last few years i have seen out at halloween time as well. can't wait. 

View attachment 121544


----------



## Van (Sep 7, 2015)

I am craving a Sara Lee cheese danish. I could eat those forever.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 13, 2015)

I am craving a nice fat juicy cheese burger and fries! LOL I had some dental work the other day and have been on a soft diet since Friday.. i can't want to chomp down into soe MEAT! haha


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 20, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> i am really wanting pancakes with an over easy egg between them. you get the savory egg taste and the sweet syrup happiness. yum.



Soft egg yolk and sugary syrup???? :huh:


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 9, 2016)

yes, ruby...so good! not drowning in syrup, just enough for a hint of flavor. you get the rich egg and just a hint of sweet. try them, good stuff.

right now i reeeaaaallllyyy want eggplant parm. i was at the store yesterday, but they had like 3 eggplants and they looked like they had been through the war. i am gonna try again tomorrow at a different store while i am out.

i will make a bunch of it and put it in the freezer.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 18, 2016)

hub is bringing me one of those new quesolupa things from taco bell. saw the commercial and have been jonesing to try it.


----------



## traceg (May 5, 2017)

I cant stop craving chocolate caremel cheesecake ! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 5, 2017)

luvmybhm said:


> hub is bringing me one of those new quesolupa things from taco bell. saw the commercial and have been jonesing to try it.



How was it??


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2017)

Alot of the offerings from TB have been amazing. The current "Taco Burrito", double meat taco fixins with corn tortilla strips wrapped in a burrito sized white flour tortilla is very tasty. I hope it becomes a regular item like the quesarito. 

The special item, that I can't remember.. from three months ago.. which was like a chicken chalupa, only instead of a tortilla, it was a chicken pattie bent in the shape of a chalupa, stuffed with fixins. I'm sure they lost money on that, because I bought lots and lots of them on their $5 box.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 9, 2017)

I'm craving shrimp. This last hospitalization wrecked our "fun/luxury" budget until the beginning of June. But that first paycheck in June, we're going down to the seafood market on the bay and buying 10 pounds of shrimp straight off the boats and having a weekend long shrimp feast.


----------



## Tracii (May 9, 2017)

Lately its been cinnamon coffee cake.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2017)

That new baby back rib burger at Carl's Jr. :smitten:


----------



## DragonFly (May 16, 2017)

I need one perfectly dry aged bone in filet cooked to a nice rare plus. With this steak I just need a fork and a knife and no one will get hurt.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 10, 2017)

I satisfied my shrimp craving. There's a restaurant near our house that serves the best shrimp salad, and I had one last night. A bed of basic dinner salad mix (lettuce, carrot shreds, cabbage shreds), garnished with avocado slices, cherry tomatoes, cucumber slices, red onion strips, a few lemon wedges, and a halved boiled egg. And in the middle, a big pile of fresh boiled shrimp, with finely minced celery and white onion, tossed in a light creamy sauce like they put in coleslaw. Dee-licious, and you get a half pound of shrimp with it, easily. 

Now I'm craving shrimp spring rolls.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2017)

Pho But there arent any places close by.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 15, 2017)

Tacos.......


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 15, 2017)

Birthday cake... yup birthday cake.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 17, 2017)

Cake mix cookies! Take a box of any cake mix, I prefer Devil's food, and combine the following: 2 eggs, 1/2 cup salad oil, and 1/2 cup of a favorite chip, or nut or coconut.. I like those white chocolate chips. 

preheat your oven to 350 and bake 10-12 minutes. :wubu:


----------



## bigisland (Jan 4, 2018)

I need to go to Toronto to get a veal sandwich from California sandwich


----------



## Fantasist (Jan 20, 2018)

Fried chicken breast sandwich....like 3:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 17, 2018)

The butter pecan syrup from IHOP(b) On anything. Doesn't matter.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 2, 2018)

Rare Plus dry aged bone in ribeye with the soy glaze the have at Prime SteakHouse at the Bellagio.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 2, 2018)

Ribs from Texas Roadhouse!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 4, 2018)

Potato chips with french onion dip.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 4, 2018)

Wishing I had this for breakfast!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2018)

Root Beer float with chocolate ice cream (brown cow?)


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 6, 2018)

Gummy Candy - and the person responsible for this knows who they are!!!! I had to hide the gummies from myself. Top shelf, hard to get at kind of hiding..... oh for the love of the gummys


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 8, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Gummy Candy - and the person responsible for this knows who they are!!!! I had to hide the gummies from myself. Top shelf, hard to get at kind of hiding..... oh for the love of the gummys


This is why I don’t buy them for myself! But...um...I did buy 2 bags this morning.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 8, 2018)

SoVerySoft said:


> This is why I don’t buy them for myself! But...um...I did buy 2 bags this morning.


You are Wicked!!!!! The mango ones are divine


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 9, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Gummy Candy - and the person responsible for this knows who they are!!!! I had to hide the gummies from myself. Top shelf, hard to get at kind of hiding..... oh for the love of the gummys


True story: I have always liked gummy bears (and later almost all gummys) ever since I was a teenager. When I joined the military, I was sent to Spain as my first duty station. I arrived at the base rather late in the evening and my sponsor proceeded to show me around the dorms and quickly gave me a tour of what was nearby. It had been a long day and I was hungry so I found the Shopette (think 7-11 for the military). I only had $16 to my name and I walked around the isles looking for something I could buy and put in my fridge. I came upon a bin with gummy bears. They were 25 cents a bag (yeah, that's showing my age)! I bought $16 worth of gummy bears and stuck them in my fridge and only ate gummy bears for the next week until I got paid again!


----------



## Cynthia (Jul 10, 2018)

There's a Korean-Mexican fusion place around here called Takorea. I swear, I could eat their tofu tacos or shrimp bibimbap every other day.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2018)

Blue Bell ice cream. I still want to try the Camo 'N Cream (blend of pistachio, chocolate and cream cheese ice creams) but they are not sold in pints


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 10, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> True story: I have always liked gummy bears (and later almost all gummys) ever since I was a teenager. When I joined the military, I was sent to Spain as my first duty station. I arrived at the base rather late in the evening and my sponsor proceeded to show me around the dorms and quickly gave me a tour of what was nearby. It had been a long day and I was hungry so I found the Shopette (think 7-11 for the military). I only had $16 to my name and I walked around the isles looking for something I could buy and put in my fridge. I came upon a bin with gummy bears. They were 25 cents a bag (yeah, that's showing my age)! I bought $16 worth of gummy bears and stuck them in my fridge and only ate gummy bears for the next week until I got paid again!


OMG I would have done the same thing!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 10, 2018)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Blue Bell ice cream. I still want to try the Camo 'N Cream (blend of pistachio, chocolate and cream cheese ice creams) but they are not sold in pints


You are lucky you have bluebell !


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 11, 2018)

Cynthia said:


> There's a Korean-Mexican fusion place around here called Takorea. I swear, I could eat their tofu tacos or shrimp bibimbap every other day.


Speaking of Korean food...
There's a korean place near me that's run by a guy I know. They make the best bulgogi and yaki mandu!


----------



## jakemcduck (Jul 11, 2018)

All those DQ commercials got to me. I want all the Blizzards.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 11, 2018)

Pappadeaux Red Beans & Rice with Grilled Shrimp! Amazing!!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 13, 2018)

This is Pappadeaux's Red Beans and Rice w/ Grilled Shrimp!
(and as you can see, there's andouille sausage in there too!)


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 21, 2018)

Real BBQ - Alabama BBQ


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 21, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> This is Pappadeaux's Red Beans and Rice w/ Grilled Shrimp!
> (and as you can see, there's andouille sausage in there too!)


 I just love that restaurant


----------

